

Korean 27″ Apple IPS displays and a Macbook Pro - wesbos
http://wesbos.com/korean-27-monitor-macbook-pro/

======
nodata
* Most of the monitors come with Korean power bricks which operate at 110-240V... If you live in a european country that runs on 250V – you need to make sure you buy a proper power pick. Do not fry your monitor!*

Huh? It's a US/European auto switching power brick (not sure where he got 250V
from)

~~~
wesbos
Does all of europe run at 240 or under? I don't really know much about power
in different countries other than some countries run at 250v

~~~
sp332
I don't think there are any countries that run at 250v.
<http://www.iec.ch/worldplugs/map.htm> Not for normal residential power
anyway.

------
rxoo2
Will this work at full resolution on Macbook Air 2012?

~~~
wesbos
Yep, as long as you get the active converter

